# Need psu for nvidia 560   i3 2120



## iittopper (Aug 2, 2012)

Just purchased zotac 560 , i3 2100 , h61 mobo and 4 gb ddr3 ram . Now need a psu to power them at low budget . 
I can spend max 3k for the psu . Currently considering vs 450 @ 2.2k


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 2, 2012)

Yup, VS-450 will be enough. But get CX-430v2 if you can.


----------



## iittopper (Aug 2, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Yup, VS-450 will be enough. But get CX-430v2 if you can.


kk . So cx 430 v2 is better than vs 450 , right ? And should i find it cheaper online or nehru place and what will be it cost?


----------



## iittopper (Aug 4, 2012)

iittopper said:


> kk . So cx 430 v2 is better than vs 450 , right ? Bought vs450 for rs 2150 as cx 430v2 was nt available . Hope it is enough


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 5, 2012)

Well, VS450 would be enough for your case.


----------



## iittopper (Aug 6, 2012)

Update - replaced gtx 560 with hd sapphire 6850 . How much can i overclock on that psu?





And can i also overclock gtx 560 on that psu? And by how much?


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 6, 2012)

But why did you replace GTX-560 with HD 6850? Why!!??


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 6, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Update - replaced gtx 560 with hd sapphire 6850 . How much can i overclock on that psu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use a wattmeter to get the exact power consumption. 
Nobody can say exactly how much you can OC with a specific PSU.


----------



## iittopper (Aug 6, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> But why did you replace GTX-560 with HD 6850? Why!!??



sorry i didn't replaced but used it on my other computer as i thought i will nt be able to overclock gtx 560 on vs 450 . So should i put it back?
And how much gtx 560 is faster than hd 6850


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 7, 2012)

GTX 560 is much faster than HD 6850. Overclocking is not recommended AFAIK. But, its not bad to experiment and prove us that we were wrong about it. 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 1GB Review - Page 12


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 7, 2012)

^^ lol review.


----------

